# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  हृदयघात के क्या हैं लक्षण

## Krishna

इस सूत्र में हम जानेंगे क्या हैं लक्षण हृदयघात के 


शरीर के अन्य अंगों की तरह हमारे हृदय को भी लगातार काम करने के लिए आक्सीजन की जरूरत होती है। रक्त वाहीनियां रक्त के साथ आक्सीजन को हृदय तक पहुंचाती हैं। हृदय तक रक्त ले जाने वाली रक्त वाहिकाओं को कोरोनरी धमनी कहते हैं। लेकिन जब कभी वसा, प्रोटीन या प्लेटलेट्स के कारण कोई धमनी अचानक से ब्*लॉक हो जाती है, तो हृदयाघात होता है।

----------


## Krishna

.............................

----------


## Krishna

पेट में दर्द, सीने में जलन, सांस लेने में तकलीफ के साथ सीने में दर्द जैसी स्थिति हृदयाघात का लक्षण हो सकते है। कुछ हृदयाघात अचानक भी होते हैं लेकिन ज्*यादातर स्थितियों में हृदयाघात कई लक्षणों के साथ होता है, जिससे व्यक्ति को संभलने का समय मिल सकता है। हृदयाघात के लक्षणों को जानना हर किसी के लिए जरूरी है क्योंकि कई बार ऐसे लक्षण इतने सामान्य दिखते हैं कि इन्हें मामूली दर्द समझा जाता है। लेकिन बहुत से हार्ट अटैक धीरे-धीरे शुरू होते हैं और ऐसे में सिर्फ सामान्य असहजता महसूस होती है। आइए इस आर्टिकल के माध्*यम से हृदयाघात के लक्षणों के बारे में जानकारी लेते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सांस की तकलीफ*सांस की तकलीफ और थकान में शरीर को आराम की जरूरत होती लेकिन यह दिल पर अतिरिक्त तनाव के कारण हृदयघात का लक्षण भी हो सकता है। यदि बिना किसी कारण के अक्*सर थकान होती है या हमेशा थका-थका महसूस हो तो यह परेशानी का सबब हो सकता है। थकान और सांस की तकलीफ महिलाओं में आम होती है और इसकी शुरुआत हार्ट अटैक होने से कई दिनों पहले जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*मतली और उल्टी जैसा महसूस होना*हृदयघात से पहले हल्के अपच और अन्*य गैस्ट्रोइंटेस्टा  नल समस्याएं देखने को मिलती हैं, लेकिन आमतौर पर बड़े लोगों में पाई जाने वाली अपच समस्*या समझकर हमें इसे नजरअंदाज कर देते है। लेकिन सामान्*य रूप से पेट में दर्द, अपच, हार्ट बर्न या उल्*टी की समस्*या होना हृदयघात का लक्षण हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*सीने में दर्द, दबाव, और बेचैनी*हृदयघात के सबसे सामान्य लक्षणों में सीने में दर्द या बेचैनी शामिल है। हालांकि कुछ लोगों को बिल्कुल भी सीने में दर्द का अनुभव नहीं होता। लेकिन सीने में बेचैनी, दबाव, दर्द, जकड़न और भारीपन अनुभव करने पर तुरंत डाक्*टर से संपर्क करना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*शरीर के अन्*य हिस्*सों में दर्द*दर्द और जकड़न शरीर के अन्*य हिस्*सों में भी हो सकता है। इसमें बाहों, कमर, गर्दन और जबड़े में दर्द या भारीपन भी महसूस हो सकता है। कभी-कभी यह दर्द शरीर के किसी भी हिस्*से से शुरू होकर सीधे सीने तक भी पहुंच सकता है। इन लक्षणों की अनदेखी नहीं करनी चाहिए और संभावित हृदयघात के लिए इनकी जांच करवानी चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*अधिक पसीना आना*अगर आपको बहुत अधिक पसीना आता है और चिपचिपी त्वचा का अनुभव होता है तो तुरंत अपने चिकित्सक से परामर्श करना चाहिए। बिना अधिक काम किया और एक्*सरसाइज के दौरान सामान्*य से ज्यादा पसीना आना हृदय की समस्याओं की पूर्व चेतावनी संकेत हो सकता हैं। अवरुद्ध धमनियों के माध्यम से रक्त को दिल तक पंप करने के लिए बहुत अधिक प्रयास करना पड़ता हैं। जिससे आपके शरीर को अतिरिक्त तनाव में शरीर के तापमान को नीचा बनाए रखने के लिए अधिक पसीना आता है। 


इस तरह के किसी भी लक्षण को नजरअंदाज नहीं करना चाहिए, क्*योंकि यह हृदयघात का संकेत हो सकता है।

----------

